# Gigging tonight and tomorrow night



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey G.CanComers,

My band Tommyknockers is playing in Simcoe this weekend. The bar is the Norfolk Inn (aka The Whip). Always a great place to play for us and I hope to use my newly acquired Les Paul Studio for a few tunes.

The club is on the main street in Simcoe. I think it's called Norfolk Street.

Anyway, if anyone's in the area, please come on in and introduce yourself.

http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers

Thanks,


Mike


----------

